
Why Did Google Buy a Four-Month-old AI Startup from India? For Pankaj Gupta - kaarthiiik
https://the-ken.com/google-ai-pankaj-gupta/
======
sidcool
With all due respect to the article and its content, the website has a very
bad UX. And the mandatory sign up for reading article, although not a bad
choice, is very annoying.

~~~
kaarthiiik
The website allows viewing the full article only to paid subscribers, except
few free articles.

